# Honeycomb and Pollen



## Florida Marine (Jan 29, 2014)

I saw the honeycomb blanks they seem straight forward...anyone ever poured pollen?

Seems the pollen would fit into my sand - mania/niche?

I am a budding bee keeper and was sitting in a class few weekends ago pondering if I could pull this off.

Sean


----------

